# Weird glitch with 60 Minutes



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have a season pass for 60 minutes and noticed it was not in my To Do list for tonight (9/11/11) and thought maybe it was being pre-empted for 9/11 programming. It is not. It was not on the SP list. The only difference is that it is listed as variety and my old SP it is listed as news magazine.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> I have a season pass for 60 minutes and noticed it was not in my To Do list for tonight (9/11/11) and thought maybe it was being pre-empted for 9/11 programming. It is not. It was not on the SP list. The only difference is that it is listed as variety and my old SP it is listed as news magazine.


Well, they are in Ed Sullivan's old time slot.

Maybe Steve Kroft will reveal that he's related to Sid and Marty and do a routine with puppets, and Andy Rooney will close the show out with tap dancing.

I wonder how Leslie Stahl would look doing a Sally Rand style fan dance.

Or maybe she and Morley Safer could do a an Anne Meara and Jerry Stiller type routine.


----------



## DogFace (Apr 26, 2005)

I had the same glitch. No recording scheduled.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Yeah, unfortunately I missed it.  It's not in my now playing list nor recording history. Judging by my NPL, there was no conflict either.

I wonder what the heck happened.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Your SP acted like it was not a show covered by that SP because of the variety thing. Dumb Tribune.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> Your SP acted like it was not a show covered by that SP because of the variety thing. Dumb Tribune.


Was it a TMS mistake or a CBS mistake?

Answer: It was likely due to automating the process too much and not having knowledgeable humans double check everything.

Frankly, if it's going to be just some company's computer to some other company's computer to some other company's computer, there's an unneccessary company in there with a monopoly.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

DogFace said:


> I had the same glitch. No recording scheduled.


Ditto! Looks like next week will record, but I had to manually record this one (I just happened to be at my TV when it started).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm 99% positive mine recorded without manual intervention on my behalf. (i.e. I don't remember manually scheduling it to record, but sometimes I go through the guide data and/or to do list for the next week or so to OCD-reprioritize/deal with conflicts, etc.)


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

I hadn't noticed that it wasn't scheduled to record. However, 20 minutes in to the broadcast, I noticed my Tivo was not recording it so I initiated a manual record and got the last 40 minutes of the show.

There was no evidence in the Recording History as to why it didn't record. It was if the name of the show was not 60 Minutes.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> Your SP acted like it was not a show covered by that SP because of the variety thing. Dumb Tribune.


Since when does a category classification disrupt a season pass for a named program? I thought there was an underlying code number for each titled show and that code number triggered the season pass recording, ignoring all other fields of data except channel number.

I have heard reports of new seasons of programs whose code number changed, for some unknown reason, but the title remained the same being ignored until a new season pass was set.

I can understand how a WL recording might have been fooled by the variety classifcation, but not a regular season pass.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Whatever the reason, it would not have recorded it I had not either made a new SP, which I did, or manually select it to record. It was a good episode with an interesting interview with the FBI guy who interviewed a lot of the terrorists and found out a lot of great information.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

allan said:


> Ditto! Looks like next week will record, but I had to manually record this one (I just happened to be at my TV when it started).


Same here. I noticed it was not recording and luckily most of it was in the buffer so I was able to manually record it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

a68oliver said:


> I hadn't noticed that it wasn't scheduled to record. However, 20 minutes in to the broadcast, I noticed my Tivo was not recording it so I initiated a manual record and got the last 40 minutes of the show.
> 
> There was no evidence in the Recording History as to why it didn't record. It was if the name of the show was not 60 Minutes.


There will not be evidence AFTER you start a manual recording (I mean you initiate a recording, not specifically a "MANUAL" recording, if you get what I mean).

You could have changed the channel to CBS, then checked the recording history to see if it's there (for curiousity's sake), then started the recording, including the buffer.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

mattack said:


> There will not be evidence AFTER you start a manual recording (I mean you initiate a recording, not specifically a "MANUAL" recording, if you get what I mean).
> 
> You could have changed the channel to CBS, then checked the recording history to see if it's there (for curiousity's sake), then started the recording, including the buffer.


I am not sure I understand. Let's say I have a season pass to a program that is on multiple times a day. It records the first broadcast but I want to manually record a repeat broadcast, also. Wouldn't the recording history have evidence as to why it did not record the repeat? "the program appears in the now playing or todo list, etc?"

So if I have a season pass to 60 minutes and I press record to manually record it in progress (not schedule a manual recording), wouldn't it show why it did not record the season pass?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

No, because in this case you did not have a season pass for that weird listing for 60 minutes. I actually set up a second SP for it. I got rid of the SP realizing it was a weird glitch later but it allowed a different SP for the exact same channel etc.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

a68oliver said:


> So if I have a season pass to 60 minutes and I press record to manually record it in progress (not schedule a manual recording), wouldn't it show why it did not record the season pass?


Those two things are what I'm calling a manual recording -- record it while in progress. After you do that, the reason it didn't record the CURRENTLY recording program won't show up in the Recording History, since your manual recording has now made it record.

You can see a vaguely similar situation if you go into the recording history for a future item that won't be recorded.. Enter it, choose more options or whatever it's called, and schedule it to record.. Back out, and now that item is no longer in the "future" recording "history", because it WILL be recorded. Actually, that's not really vaguely similar, I think it's exactly the same reason, from the software's point of view.

(BTW, some older versions, e.g. series 1s, WON'T remove it from the "future" recording history, at least not immediately.. but at least S3/TivoHD do.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

BTW, check your SP, it is doing it again this week. I now have two SPs for 60 Minutes and will leave the one up for Variety Show 60 Minutes. Check it out, 60 Minutes in on the 18th but is probably not in your To-Do list.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> BTW, check your SP, it is doing it again this week. I now have two SPs for 60 Minutes and will leave the one up for Variety Show 60 Minutes. Check it out, 60 Minutes in on the 18th but is probably not in your To-Do list.


I checked the ToDo earlier this week, and it was there, but it didn't record! The Recording History claims it's not in the guide, but I'm looking right at it (technically, sports, but it's SUPPOSED to be 60 Minutes).


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

allan said:


> I checked the ToDo earlier this week, and it was there, but it didn't record! The Recording History claims it's not in the guide, but I'm looking right at it (technically, sports, but it's SUPPOSED to be 60 Minutes).


Yep, it got missed again on my Tivo HD  and yes, the recording history said the above for me this time, unlike last week.

I was about to set a new SP but it looks like it's impossible to do that. At least it claims next week's will be recorded.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

cwerdna said:


> I was about to set a new SP but it looks like it's impossible to do that. At least it claims next week's will be recorded.


I saw that it was not going to record so I went to the listing and was able to set a second season pass for it and it recorded.

Of course, if the program has already scrolled off of the guide, then it is too late to set a season pass for this "special edition" of 60 minutes.

I believe the underlying code number for the series got changed somehow and therefore the old season pass did not pick it up.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

This happened two weeks in a row, I am keeping my two SPs.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Mine didn't record either, but it's available as an audio podcast.

IIRC, there was 1 regular length new segment (or possibly updated segment), and 1 long rerun segment about polar bears.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Next Sunday the new season starts so I am keeping my weird 2 SPs to be sure to catch the episodes.


----------

